# merckx corsa preferences



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

just wondering which frame would you rather ride- and why?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

What about Faema, Kelme, Telekom or any of the other classics?


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

well, these are available to me. what i'm really curious about is corsa 01 vs. corsa slx.

if i had to pick any paint, i'd go with the faema colors. i love that traditional red and white!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I would just pick the one with best geometry (if it differs) for you, or your favorite color scheme. I doubt if you would notice a huge difference in ride quality between a Merckx in SLX vs Zero Uno. The .01 tubing is more oversized and ovalized, so that changes the appearance some, but I would bet that most people couldn't tell the difference in ride if they were blindfolded. 

I have two 57 Merckx -- a Corsa .01 and an AX (titanium). They both have the same wheels and groupset, and the handling is nearly identical when comparing them. The ti frame is perhaps a little smoother riding, but that is probably due to the carbon fork.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

MXL

If you don't have an MXL, go with the 7-11 paint.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

on some days the MXL, and on other, more relaxed days the Corsa extra.
One should have both..

Paint is secondary


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

get the Corsa. I had both, sold the MXL and kept the Corsa.
Unless you are 200+ pounds.

:blush2:


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

djg714 said:


> get the Corsa. I had both, sold the MXL and kept the Corsa.
> Unless you are 200+ pounds.
> 
> :blush2:



which corsa, SLX or Deda Zero Uno?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Man Up!

Get an MX Leader.

Of course I also have a Corsa Extra in SLX
a Titanium AX
a Team SC
and another Corsa Extra in SLX.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

01. That man up crap is bull. If you have power to spare go for the MXL. 
To me riding the MXL feels like riding with something dragging out the back.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*corsa 01*

cause they are more rare

corsa 725 if I was skinny


I'm not

MXL


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> cause they are more rare
> 
> corsa 725 if I was skinny
> 
> ...


The Holy Grail in the Corsa line-up would be the Grand Prix. 753 throughout. Good luck finding one.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> cause they are more rare
> 
> corsa 725 if I was skinny
> 
> ...



Is the Corsa 01 more rare than the 7-11 SLX? 


hmmm maybe i'll keep the Corsa 01 rather than sell it to finance an 7-11 SLX...


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

r_mutt said:


> Is the Corsa 01 more rare than the 7-11 SLX?
> 
> 
> hmmm maybe i'll keep the Corsa 01 rather than sell it to finance an 7-11 SLX...


I don't think you're really looking at it right.

The 01 is not really rare. Merckx moved to using Dedacciai tubing for many of its bikes and the Corsa was one of the ones that went to Dead tubing. The 01 is so named because they used ZeroUno tubing for it.

The 7-11 is a standard Corsa with a particular paint scheme. I have seen ( pictures) of 7-11's in SLX, TSX and even Titanium. What would be rare is a TSX in 7-11, but only if it was original paint. This is one of the problems, only "rare" really as a result of the paint.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I had a corsa for many years and liked it, I assumed the flex in the bottom bracket area was normal for this type of bike with long chainstays, but when I got my mx leader, wow, I really noticed a difference when I reef on the thing in a sprint or going up a hill. There's nothing wrong with the corsa, but the leader ends up being a little better bike for me at 180 lbs for general use, including crits and hilly road races.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*None of the above*

I have a couple of Merckx steel bikes. A Corsa, Motorola with SLX and a Genius, made with Genius tubes. The one I want, and will probably never have, is a Corsa Extra in 753. Pretty rare, almost as rare as the Titane, and would no doubt be a sweet ride.



r_mutt said:


> just wondering which frame would you rather ride- and why?


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> I don't think you're really looking at it right.
> 
> The 01 is not really rare. Merckx moved to using Dedacciai tubing for many of its bikes and the Corsa was one of the ones that went to Dead tubing. The 01 is so named because they used ZeroUno tubing for it.
> 
> The 7-11 is a standard Corsa with a particular paint scheme. I have seen ( pictures) of 7-11's in SLX, TSX and even Titanium. What would be rare is a TSX in 7-11, but only if it was original paint. This is one of the problems, only "rare" really as a result of the paint.



i have a corsa 01 presently, and on a recent trip down to one of the more exclusive local shops here, i saw that they had a corsa extra slx in 7-11 paint in exactly my size. it wasn't cheap, but the usual price you see for that frame. the corsa 01 is one of the sa frames that i just bought last month. i have some parts from a recent build on a bike that i consider a bit small for me, so i am going to dismantle and sell the frame and the leftover parts are going to be for my merckx. my options are: sell the corsa 01 and buy the corsa extra slx 7-11, keep the corsa 01, or hunt for an mxl. 

i'm not a clyde at 5-7 and 150 lbs, but i do think i can put down some wattage when riding as i've got pretty strong legs and lately, i've been putting them to good use in my local races. i've already got a racebike, this is going to be a 2nd bike- a sunday bike so to speak- i'd like to have a nice ride- but also be somewhat stiff. is that too much to ask for? since the 01 is a somewhat "newer" tubing with the MXL "style" ovalized bottom bracket i would think that it might be stiffer than a standars SLX.

just checking opinions on which frame this board prefer. 

thanks-


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

r_mutt said:


> i have a corsa 01 presently, and on a recent trip down to one of the more exclusive local shops here, i saw that they had a corsa extra slx in 7-11 paint in exactly my size. it wasn't cheap, but the usual price you see for that frame. the corsa 01 is one of the sa frames that i just bought last month. i have some parts from a recent build on a bike that i consider a bit small for me, so i am going to dismantle and sell the frame and the leftover parts are going to be for my merckx. my options are: sell the corsa 01 and buy the corsa extra slx 7-11, keep the corsa 01, or hunt for an mxl.
> 
> i'm not a clyde at 5-7 and 150 lbs, but i do think i can put down some wattage when riding as i've got pretty strong legs and lately, i've been putting them to good use in my local races. i've already got a racebike, this is going to be a 2nd bike- a sunday bike so to speak- i'd like to have a nice ride- but also be somewhat stiff. is that too much to ask for? since the 01 is a somewhat "newer" tubing with the MXL "style" ovalized bottom bracket i would think that it might be stiffer than a standars SLX.
> 
> ...


For crit racing, I found the corsa to have a pretty low bottom bracket. When I bought my MXL (it is fairly new) the geometrry seemed to have been changed and to getthe 58.7 top tube, I ended up getting a size 60 frame, which also had the effect of putting the bottom bracket up a bit closer to normal height. Since that little issue was solved, I find the MXL to be a really nice all around race bike for most any sort of event. The weight isn't a huge thing to me, I race in the 1-2 category and don'tthink it's the bike that holds me back on any given day.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

I sold my 753 Corsa extra. Regretted it ever since, all I have now are the photos. Superb bike. Still have my Corsa O1. ( and five Colnagos,Jack Taylor, Hetchins etc.) Still trying to chase the buyer of my 753 though. Sad.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Found the 753 Corsa*

After 10 long years, I finally found a 753 in my size. The will go with the Corsa SLX, Genius, Ti EX and Team SC. Currently only the Ti EX is with me in Shanghai, the rest in storage but I may bring another back when I go to the States in November.




boneman said:


> I have a couple of Merckx steel bikes. A Corsa, Motorola with SLX and a Genius, made with Genius tubes. The one I want, and will probably never have, is a Corsa Extra in 753. Pretty rare, almost as rare as the Titane, and would no doubt be a sweet ride.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

nice collection! how do you like your team sc? what year is it? what size? 

you look to ride the same size as i do. i'm usually a 52 traditional.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Team SC*

The SC is a 50 ctc. I ride frames with a 52.5-53 TT. I haven't built it up and it's currently at my in-laws in the States while I live in Shanghai. Riding conditions in Shanghai are pretty tough. I'm going back to the States in November for a party and will probably bring back a Litespeed Ultimate and Basso Ascot frame, more appropriate for local conditions. If I were in Europe, I'd be bringing the SC but here, I can be riding one moment on pan flat paved surface, the broken pavement, to dirt track, all in one ride. The SC is just too nice to drop, crash or whatever. 



r_mutt said:


> nice collection! how do you like your team sc? what year is it? what size?
> 
> you look to ride the same size as i do. i'm usually a 52 traditional.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

WE NEED MORE PICS!! haha. 

id say 7-11 gets me every time tho.. out of your list...
but my grail is TELEKOM.!!! someone get me a 52!


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

TSX in Motorola colors. Not that I have one or anything. BTW, been riding the snot out of it.


----------



## dunhill (Apr 3, 2008)

I still want MX Leader.

Although I have Telekom in TSX & ADR in SLX

but still not satisfied....


----------

